# How many felt the 6.9 earthquake in So. Cal.?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

How many felt the 6.9 earthquake that occurred this afternoon in Mexcali? Rolled pretty good here in Burbank for about 45 seconds!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did here in Carlsbad, on the coast, northern San Diego, lasted about 15-20 seconds. 

Probably about 150 miles from here. 

Long, slow rolling, no "jerks". 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just heard its been upgraded to 7.2 

long rolling motion here, not as rough as the quake we had a few weeks ago. Theres going to be a lot more damage reported once they get down to Mexicali


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

rumbled pretty well in Torrance for over a minute


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

No shaking here, but the hanging lightsand pool water were moving pretty good here in Ventura, North of LA by 75 Miles.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

30 seconds of the ground moving left right....no up down. Maybe 2" of movement. Sure got the pool sloshing...big time. Just a few pictures fell off the shelves...no damage. 

I'll take earthquakes any day compared to hurricanes and tornadoes.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We felt it in Orange County. I was working on the railroad and the wind was blowing pretty good so it was hard to tell. Linda was sitting in a chair and said, "we're having an earthquake" just as the wrought iron gate started squeaking so it became obvious. Later I felt an aftershock sitting at the computer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just called Hank Johnson's office and asked if San Diego will tip over and capsize. 

They said as long as we were not overpopulated we would be safe, not like Guam. 



Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

You're "cold". That guy is a piece of work and he gives a whole new meaning to "political genius".


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Cold???? That's an old buddy of mine he's asking the question of ... ADM Bob Willard...and while you might think Johnson is a complete idiot (he is)...Bob's ability to NOT break down and do multiple chuckles is flat amazing to me.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You got that right Mike. Military discipline at it's best! This has to be the fastest derailment of a thread yet.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

yep....but ya gotta make jokes after an earthquake. Dem folks out in the Imperial Valley probably got hurt bad.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

We had just left Chili's in Clairemont Square. Since we were in the car, and in motion, we never felt it. But I noticed people coming out of buildings and acting strangely. All the way home there were people standing around in front of their houses. Then my brother called and said there had just been an earthquake. I almost felt cheated for missing it! 

When we got home we found a few small items on the floor, but nothing broken or damaged. Have only felt a couple tiny aftershocks since then. 

Heard from a guy in El Centro who lost his TV and some dishes. 

Mexicali seems to have been hit pretty hard, some pretty serious damage and at least one death reported there.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw some of the Pics on the news this a.m. Lots of damage to buildings. Had been upgraded to a 7.2. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We're hearing warnings in Illinois that we'd better get ready for the big one.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in North Orange County, we felt it. Looked at my brother and said "earthquake". He says "yep". I say "its over". He goes "Nope , still shaking". So we got up out of our chairs, casually walked out of the garage and things were still moving. It was a long but gentle rolling one here.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

We felt it in Huntington Beach. My grandsons were in a panic, as it was the first big one they had been in. Of course, being good Scouts, they suggested we all go outside to wait it out. Knowing that it wasn't close, I stayed in the house with my Mom, who doesn't move well at all. It rocked easily for about 30-45 seconds and we felt several small after shocks, but no big deal. It was definately the longest one I have been in in a while. Just not a rocker and roller.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So, is it like railfanning barefoot? You REALLY get the FEEL of the train going by


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, when I was a little kid during the '71 Sylmar quake, I remember putting my ear to the ground so I could "hear" the quake ;-)


----------

